# Bolt & Mini - MOCA & Ethernet setup



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi, newbie here. I am hoping someone could help me with some suggestions or feedback on setting up MOCA for my Tivo Bolt.

Here's my current setup:
*Bolt along with a Tuning Adapter *- in my living room upstairs with tuning adapter from TWC and no ethernet connection (currently using wireless bridge).
*Tivo Mini *- in my bedroom with a ethernet connection but no coaxial cable available
*Cable Modem & Wireless router *- downstairs with coaxial installed by TWC

Although not recommended by Tivo, I have tried using a wireless bridge and powerline adapter as ethernet connection on my Bolt, but the recordings stutter on the Mini. I am thinking of setting up the MOCA connection using the BOLT. Since I don't have ethernet available where my Bolt is located, it looks like Tivo recommends getting the Tivo Bridge to setup the MOCA connection.

Since I have a tuning adapter it seems that I would need to get a splitter to split coax line between the Bolt and tuning adapter. Since I have a separate entry point for the coaxial for my cable modem, I am a bit confused on where to put the Bridge or adapter. From Tivo instructions it looks like I need to add splitter where my cable modem is located and attach the Tivo bridge and connect to wireless router. I see on some of the posting that POE filter is also recommended. Here's a few of my questions: Would it be better to get Actiontec adapter rather than Tivo Bridge? Where do I need to put POE filters and do I need any adapters for the Bolt? Is there any better setup suggestions?

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SlackBlade (Nov 24, 2016)

I would put the Tivo Bridge as close to your router as possible with a coax splitter as you have to plug the Ethernet port of the bridge into the router. This will allow Internet and Tivo Bolt to Mini via router to Ethernet. This is the same way I hooked mine up, and I have had great results. 

One thing to remember is that the more splitters you add on the Coax, you are dropping the signal strength. Just something to keep in mind so that you understand not to keep splitting it more than a few times. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What model Cable Modem?

Here in Houston, many of the Cable Modems they provide have built-in MOCA. You just need to log in to the router and 'activate' it. Then your Bolt would be able to be connected without buying anything.

Another option might be to buy a cable modem that does have built in MOCA and return TWC's to them. It likely would be cost-effective in that you wouldn't be paying rent to TWC for the modem.

-KP


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I have a Motorola Surfboard 6183 modem which I don't believe has MOCA built in.

Thanks for the advice on the splitter.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cable and Satellite Tools - Distributor of Tools for CATV, Satellite, Home Theater, Security, Telecom
The above are a good brand of MoCA rated splitters, the same folks also sell POE filters for about $3.69, you will need 2 filters one on the input of the first splitter attached to your home and one on the leg of a 2 way which should be used to feed the TA, the other leg goes to your Bolt. If you decide to buy the splitters and filter from these folks, get an extra one or two 2 ways(not the ones which say for Directv) and consider replacing the primary or first splitter with one of the MoCA rated ones.
You will need one MoCA adapter either the Tivo one or to save a few bucks one of these, Amazon.com: Yitong Technology MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapter TIVO (YTMC-51N1-M2): Computers & Accessories
Your cable modem has a builtin MoCA filter so you should be good there.


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks to all for you feedback. It all makes more sense to me now. I'll post the result of my setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: tuning adapter connections... *The attached diagram illustrates the necessary setup, both the split you described as well as the _protective_ MoCA filter suggested by fcfc2 (not to be confused with the still necessary "PoE" MoCA filter).






​
*Re: bridging MoCA adapter location ... *The following diagrams illustrate the typical connections for installing a MoCa adapter at your cable modem/router location, hinging upon whether the purchased MoCA adapter has an RF/TV Out port to which the cable modem could be attached (and whether the user chooses to use that port):












​
*Re: Actiontec adapter vs TiVo Bridge?* Any MoCA adapter would work; however, you'd be best served with a MoCA 2.0 adapter, given what you've described, since that would match the BOLT's specs. (A bonded/extended MoCA 2.0 adapter would only benefit you if you were also looking to extend MoCA connectivity to some other location in the house, using a second bonded/extended MoCA 2.0 adapter. One such possibility would be if you wanted to leverage your coax lines to locate a wireless access point somewhere in your house to fill any Wi-Fi deadzones.)

See this post for all the MoCA adapter options I'm aware of, noting that the TiVo Bridge is on sale, at present, via Amazon. (Oh, also, the TiVo Bridge is just a rebranded Actiontec ECB6000 standard MoCA 2.0 adapter, as indicated in the linked post.)

See also:


krkaufman said:


> Background:
> 
> 
> A MoCA network can consist of any mix of MoCA 1.1, standard MoCA 2.0 and extended/bonded MoCA 2.0 nodes; many MoCA 1.0 devices will likely bring your MoCA network to its knees, so stick with the later specs.
> ...



*Re: "PoE" MoCA filter location...* As fcfc2 stated, the point-of-entry ("PoE") MoCA filter is typically installed on the input to the first splitter as your cable provider's coax enters your home (perhaps inside a junction box attached to your home). See the following for (a bit) more info on "PoE" MoCA filters: Why? and How?

But about that "primary or first splitter" mentioned by fcfc2...
*
Re: basic room-to-room connectivity... ? ...  *The only thing not previously covered in the thread (unless I missed it; a possibility) is how the coax to which your cable modem is connected links to the Living Room coax outlet to which your BOLT and tuning adapter will connect. They'll obviously connect back somewhere if they're all feeding from the same cable provider, but WHERE they connect will determine where you put your "PoE" MoCA filter, and THROUGH WHAT they connect may affect your MoCA connection quality.

However, the following comment in your initial post leaves me wondering where this junction point might be...


ml2017 said:


> Since I have a separate entry point for the coaxial for my cable modem, I am a bit confused on where to put the Bridge or adapter.


... and if the coax run for your cable modem is a second, entirely separate coax run from your provider's outside terminal directly to your modem -- with no connection to your Living Room coax outlet. Hopefully not. I'm just uncertain what you meant, specifically, by "separate entry point."

Usually a single feed is strung from the cable provider's outside terminal to the home, with the cable tech installing an initial 2-way splitter (on the input to which you'd install your "PoE" MoCA filter) to feed the cable modem the best possible signal, connecting the other output of the 2-way to a secondary splitter feeding the rest of the rooms in the house. Depending on the signal strength situation, sometimes this central junction may require an amplifier, which can be problematic for MoCA signals if not addressed.

So aside from identifying where and how your coax lines come together to know where you'd need to install your "PoE" MoCA filter, you'll also want to review these central distribution components for their MoCA compatibility. Getting the "PoE" MoCA filter properly located is important, knowing whether you have an amplifier is critical, and upgrading existing splitters to known MoCA-compatible models is really dependent on whether you're satisfied with your MoCA connection quality (assuming connectivity is established).


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you so much for the very useful information! I definitely have a better understanding now.

I am not really sure about the wiring from Time Warner outside the house. We have one coaxial cable coming through the wall downstairs where the cable modem is located and another coaxial cable upstairs where the Tivo is located. The side of the house where the cable is located is difficult to access. How can I tell if Time Warner installed a single feed or if they installed an amplifier?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ml2017 said:


> We have one coaxial cable coming through the wall downstairs where the cable modem is located and another coaxial cable upstairs where the Tivo is located.


That sounds more hopeful than the previous comment -- just a separate wall outlet in another room, rather than a confirmed distinct coax run from the provider.



ml2017 said:


> The side of the house where the cable is located is difficult to access. How can I tell if Time Warner installed a single feed or if they installed an amplifier?


Sadly, the only way to _know_ is to find the location where your cables come together (i.e. from which all the runs to your rooms emanate) and see if you can correlate each run to your known coax outlets. Absent any cable testing tools, the old school way to identify a cable is to disconnect it and see if your TV signal cuts out; though without easily-tunable analog cable signals and non-portable TVs, some have found using a cable modem a workable substitute (perhaps w/ a couple mobile devices to facilitate a video stream to monitor the cable modem sync LEDs). Ideally you'd at least be able to locate the coax run to your current cable modem location downstairs and simply verify that it connects to your other coax lines.

Worst case, you find where the provider cable comes to your home and install your "PoE" MoCA filter there -- and just fire-up your MoCA bridge and see if your MocA devices (BOLT) can connect.


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks so much for the useful information and links in your comprehensive post. I think I am about ready to take the plunge and purchase the TIVO bridge while its on sale on Amazon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. FYI... See the following post as something to keep in mind for when you have your BOLT successfully connected as a MoCA client.

See: Extending wired connectivity via a MoCA-client TiVo DVR


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

I finally got the Tivo Bridge, splitters and POE filters. However, when I installed everything the Coax light on the Bridge did not light up and I was unable to activate MOCA on my Tivo. I removed the POE filter from the splitter going to the Bridge and Modem and everything worked. Is there any issue with leaving the POE off? I don't want to have problems with my cable company.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

The POE filter should go between the cable connection coming in from your provider and the splitter:

Cable Co --> POE filter --> Splitter --> The rest of your stuff

You definitely don't want to go without a POE filter. You'd be potentially exposing your home network to everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Had the CATV tech out with his meter to certify my lines.
Meter and the Tivo Diag screen confirms near perfect signal no errors.

SOLUTION:

POE Filters (to protect from Neighbors MOCA. interference)
TO
3 Way Splitter (the -3.5 db out goes to the Tunner, one goes to CABLE MODEM, 3rd goes to 2nd splitter
TO
POE Filter (this creates your private MOCA Network, The POE reflects the MOCA Signal making it stronger)
TO
2 Way Splitter (or 3 Way), One to MINIs One to TIVO

OPTION TWO is 3 way last with Tunning adapter off of it but then you need an other PEO filter.

WARNING: make sure you tighten all COAX connectors with a Wrench, don't over tighten, very important for the Up Stream frees needed for the tuning adapter. refrigerators and Plasma TVs all give off interference.

The key to all this is the BOLTS have sensitive tuners AND an AMP in them, you need to get the signal to just under 100%
Don't worry so much about the SNR, worry about the level. You may have to add or remove splitters to get there.

Read this Doc from TIVO on the Signal Levels. Again try for near 100%. Like 99% with it some times going to 100%
Most experts will say the SRN part is wrong, as Tivo calls it SNR but it is something else so ignore it and focus on the 99% to make the SNR perfect.
Then leave the Tivo on for 24 hours (turn off sleep) check Diag for any errors, I get ZERO error now, some error is OK.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...oamio-Series-Premiere-Series-and-Series3-DVRs


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ml2017 said:


> I finally got the Tivo Bridge, splitters and POE filters. However, when I installed everything the Coax light on the Bridge did not light up and I was unable to activate MOCA on my Tivo. I removed the POE filter from the splitter going to the Bridge and Modem and everything worked. Is there any issue with leaving the POE off? I don't want to have problems with my cable company.


From earlier...


krkaufman said:


> *Re: "PoE" MoCA filter location...* As fcfc2 stated, the point-of-entry ("PoE") MoCA filter is typically installed on the input to the first splitter as your cable provider's coax enters your *home* (perhaps inside a junction box attached to your home). See the following for (a bit) more info on "PoE" MoCA filters: Why? and How?


It seems like you may have put the "PoE" MoCA filter on the input to the first splitter as the cable enters your "room," rather than your home. You'll want/need to the get "PoE" MoCA filter properly installed, both for security and performance reasons (as linked in the quoted excerpt).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Just to be clear, a "PoE" MoCA filter blocks/reflects MoCA signals, but allows lower frequency signals such as OTA antenna or cable TV/Internet to pass. This is why they're useful at the home's point-of-entry (PoE), to keep your neighbors' MoCA signals out and your own MoCA signal in.


----------



## ml2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> It seems like you may have put the "PoE" MoCA filter on the input to the first splitter as the cable enters your "room," rather than your home. You'll want/need to the get "PoE" MoCA filter properly installed, both for security and performance reasons (as linked in the quoted excerpt).


I ventured to the narrow alley beside my house and found the three way splitter attached to the side of my house. So surprised to see splitter and coaxial cables exposed on the wall on the side of the house with no junction box or anything. Good thing the side of the house is not easily accessible or visible.

Anyway, I added the POE filter before the three way splitter outside of my house and now my MOCA network is up and running.

Thank you all (especially krkaufman) for your advice. Also thanks to fcfc2 for the suggestion to buy the splitters and POE filters from Tech Tool (big saving...only $15 for two splitters, POE filters and shipping).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to hear...!_ (... and nicely done.)_

Re:


ml2017 said:


> I ventured to the narrow alley beside my house and found the three way splitter attached to the side of my house. So surprised to see splitter and coaxial cables exposed on the wall on the side of the house with no junction box or anything. Good thing the side of the house is not easily accessible or visible.


Does that also mean the side of the house would provide cover for an interloper?

See the following recent post for a caution/disclaimer. If you're concerned about security and are unable to satisfactorily secure your coax lines [1], you could configure the MoCA network for "Privacy."



krkaufman said:


> That *does* make the test problematic -- but it also highlights a common security risk associated with MoCA installs, where the cable distribution point, and therefore the "PoE" MoCA filter installation location, is outside the home, unsecured. It can be a bit like putting a Gigabit switch on the outside wall of your house.
> 
> From Andrew Hunt's "MoCA: Operation and Security Posture" paper presented to DEFCON:
> 
> ...


[1] p.s. See also, as an example: CableGuard CG-1000XL Coax Demarcation Enclosure


----------

